# Azriel KIDDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Azriel from today 5-1-08. Any guess on how many? And when!? She is either on day 150 the 6th or the 12th. Her ligs are very, very low. But I am thinking that she will kid more towards the 12th.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due very soon!!!!!! Photos.*

I think you are right about the 12th, she dosent look loosened up at all yet. I am betting twins. boy and a girl, on the 10th.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due very soon!!!!!! Photos.*

I'm going to guess twins.  :girl: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due very soon!!!!!! Photos.*

looks like twins


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due very soon!!!!!! Photos.*

She looks close!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due very soon!!!!!! Photos.*

Thanks everyone! I sure hope it is a smooth delivery! Oh and she is a FF. Ligs where very low tonight, and really loose!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due very soon!!!!!! Photos.*

I'll say twins also and right on Mothers Day too!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due very soon!!!!!! Photos.*

I hope she doesn't kid on the 10th!!! That is when we leave to go to a show, guess she'll be coming along if she hasn't kidded!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Azriel is due very soon!!!!!! Photos.*

I'd say mothers day!  Twins :girl: :girl:

Good luck at your show!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due very soon!!!!!! Photos.*

Thanks!!! Here is a photo of her today. Day 140


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due very soon, she is on day 140!!!!!!*

Looks like she has dropped a little bit, but she still has a while. Good luck


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 142!!!!!! UPDATE 5-4-08*

Here is the blimp ummm I mean Azriel, from today.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 142!!!!!! UPDATE 5-4-08*

lol Her tummy is looking a bit lopsided.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 142!!!!!! UPDATE 5-4-08*

Yep!! And toward the "baby side" too! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 142!!!!!! UPDATE 5-4-08*

wishing only twins on you :girl: :boy:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 142!!!!!! UPDATE 5-4-08*

I sure don't need QUADS!!! But I do like triplets... :greengrin: .....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 142!!!!!! UPDATE 5-4-08*

nope don't even want triplets again.........oh Flicka please only have two ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 142!!!!!! UPDATE 5-4-08*

I still like triplets!!! :wahoo:

But I wish only twins on YOU! :hi5:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 142!!!!!! UPDATE 5-4-08*

I think she's looking great! She might surprise you with triplets. She looks a lot like Blossom did. I like triplets too!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 142!!!!!! UPDATE 5-4-08*

I think twins or triplets, because that would be one BIG single! She doesn't act like she is close at all though! Although her ligs are getting softer and softer....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 142!!!!!! UPDATE 5-4-08*

Yes I agree, not a single. Twins or triplets for sure.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 143!!!!!!*

I am getting really excited for kids!! She has been stretching throughout the day. And tonight she didn't eat all her dinner, her ligs are a tad lower but not too much.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 143!!!!!!*

I think trips are a good number, I don't like singles, they're always stuck, and quads always end up with bottle babies.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is due soon, she is on day 143!!!!!!*

I think Trips and twins are my fav. Easy delivery and they usually can care for them all.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

She didn't completly finish her dinner tonight. I did my 11:00 pm check and her ligs are REALLY LOW and very hard to find!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Wahoo! I will be thinking :girl: :girl: :girl:!!!! Any pics?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

No, sorry :sigh: Buuuut here is one from yesterday :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Lets see who goes first, Azriel or Destiny


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

The race is ON! I do think that Destiny will go first, she sounds close!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

I think either could go first


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Time will tell!! I am already anxious to check her again!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

hehe me too


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Here she was on my last lig check of the night. COULDN'T find ligs!!!!!!!! And she has that kinda starry look in her eyes, but just a bit.

































Do you see that thing sticking out of her stomache???? I think it was a kid kicking :shocked: 









And my loving, loyal, lig checking partner.
(Please excuse the glowing eyes)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Thats more like a kid pushing her rumen out of it's way! She'll be showing you those :girl: :girl: very soon...before she hits 146!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

babies, babies :dance:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

I know, I thought it was weird that her rumen would stick out likt that lol. They must be some feisty babies! I will check on her in a bit to see how she is doing.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

I could barely feel her ligs and she is acting a bit more sluggish and not as "starving" about her food.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Looks like her hips are really lining up for babies!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

I sure hope so!!

Here she is from a few minutes ago, she has a yellow/amber discharge, but ligs are still barely there.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Her udder is getting bigger! Babies soon!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

I couldn't find any ligs, and she is staying away from the herd more. So I put her in a kidding stall. She seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Plenty is like that too. LOVES her personal stall and special treatment. She doesn't volunteer to go out in the AM, I usually have to lead her out. But in the evenings she's eager to go up in her stall.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

I have a couple does that love all the special treatment they get when they are pregnant, some of them are especially happy when I continue the treatment post baby :lol:

She sure is looking alot closer, but she doesn't seem to have dropped much.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

mine hate being stalled :shrug:

Looks like she will beat Destiny after all


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Well I only stall at night, they're out with the group during the day. I do stall should the ligaments disappear and they can be mad about that but some don't mind anyway.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

yah I do the same, no need to stress them out anymore then necessary. As long as they are happy with the herd I leave them there.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Mine are weird, they always love the stall, it is inside the barn with chain link fence inbetween the kidding stall and the doe area.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Her udder is bigger yet. And her ligs are really hard to find, she is all mushy too. I think she will kid tomorrow or thursday (hopefully!)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Yes she sure sounds close!

My kidding stalls are right across from the main doe area. Everything is separated with cattle panels so they can see one another easily. Stalls are divided by cattle panels too but some does are more territorial than others so we've thought about building wood walls between the stalls and leave the front open like it currently is.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Getting close.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

That is what I was thinking too! An open front with wood sides around it. Some of my does have trampled their kids just to ram into the fence at another goat :roll:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Yes some of mine have been rough reguardless of babies too so I think its for the best to put up good dividers.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Her udder has grown, ligs still barely there though...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Quite possibly tomorrow she'll be close!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

ahh in the same boat :GAAH:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

It isn't a very fun boat....

Here she is from feeding time tonight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

oh yes her udder is looking so nice.

I really should cull Destiny because of her shameful udder but she is such a good mom and I love her -- who knows if kid/s this year get those same sores then she is pet only from then on.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Thanks :greengrin:

Destiny is such a cute little thing!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

if I have good results this year I will try to find a pygmy to breed her to this year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

She has a beautiful udder, filling out very nicely too! Not "peg legged" yet but I'll bet she kids tomorrow morning.

Destiny may have the "typical" type udder of a pygmy...which are not considered "dairy", but she had a handsome buckling last time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

her udder lookes like something in a sock - hehe


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

For a sec I thought you meant Azzy's udder I was like huh? LOL.

But if she is sweet that is all that matters, she will still make a good pet :greengrin: I would think as long as her kids can nurse it, and you wether the bucks you can breed her and enjoy her adorable little bundles of joy :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Not nearly as bad as my Angels dam....Destiny's looks prizewinning compared to my girls "cantalope in a sock" moms udder! lol

Azriel is going to have an udder to be jealous of, of course thats one of the many things ND are "bred" for....beautiful udders!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

She has a really pretty udder  Can't wait to see kids!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Thanks everyone! I really love her, she has a great personality (even though she is very cranky latley) and she is just so nice to the other goats too.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

HER LIGS ARE GONE!!!! And she has amber/yellow discharge, about an inch!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

What's happening? Got kids yet?


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

kids soon!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Good luck! Hope you get some babies soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

:GAAH: at least you have that progress


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

Between you and Stacey I really thought there would be some baby pics this morning!

I hope she goes soon for you. Sounds like there may be some baby pics by the time I get back from the barn.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

woohoo! Babies soon


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Azriel is on day 144!!!!!! LIGS ALMOST GONE!!!!*

She kidded at 7:00 AM this morning. I was sound asleep and heard a yell (quiet though..) turned over in bed, looked at the TV (barn cam) and saw a baby squirming. Jumped out of bed ran to the barn and the baby was really choking, I swung it a and used the snot sucker. And DRUM ROLL PLEASE.............

A GIRL!!! YAY

And a FLASHY, BLUE EYED one at that!!

She started pushing again, out pops baby. A GIRL!!! YAY! Moonspots but no blue eyes.

And then, yep ANOTHER one! A Blue eyed.... BOY!

I am so happy! Such an EASY kidding too! And Azzy just turned one in March! I am so proud of her! Pics coming....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

"jealousy seeths out of me" :wink: :shades: 

Congrats ---- get that Destiny.........seh kidded BEFORE YOU now get a move on it already!


You got your triplets :clap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Heeehehehe yes I did, I love triplets  !!! I thought FOR SURE Destiny would go first, you were right though, Azzy beat her to it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Chelsey!!! Woo HOO :girl: :girl: :boy: ...Told ya she'd kid this morning!!! Surprised about the trips though,, I expected twins!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah! You said that too! Everyone was right but me....

First little girl









Second Girl









The little boy on the right


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are really pretty. Flashy little things


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh very pretty kids! I've got to get one of those barn cams! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats - :girl: :girl: :boy: 

They are very cute. The first little girl reminds me of my Sailor's Moon but with blue eyes!

Congrats again! I don't get babies for a few months at my place, but I have one that I bought that as soon as she kids I will be bringing her home - hopefully this month!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Flashy little babies!!! Love the spots!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

they are just beautiful!! I love the colors!! Can I steal one? ppppplllllllllleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeeeee????????????????????????  :lol:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Baby goats are so cute! Congrats :leap: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
You are so fortunate :greengrin: I'm envious my goat that had triplets had :boy: :boy: :boy: 
Suellen


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! 

Suellen I am so sorry about the :boy: :boy: :boy:! I do feel fortunate to have :girl: :girl: :boy: :coffee2:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, Azriel AND Chelsey for these babies! Cameron is wonderful. We absolutely adore him. 

Angie


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad o hear that  He is so sweet.


----------

